# Oldies but Goodies - Battery/RC installation in a Bachmann Heisler by Tony Walsham



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony's done a marvelous job in documenting how to put Battery/RC into a variety of engines. Here's one for the Bachmann Heisler.

Tony's Battery/RC installation for a Bachmann Heisler



Search Terms - battery, radio control, RC, Heisler, Bachmann, Tony Walsham, installation


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Oldies but Goodies - Battery/RC installation in a Bachmann Heisler by Tony Walsham*

Thanks Mike but that pdf is also for the Shay.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Oldies but Goodies - Battery/RC installation in a Bachmann Heisler by Tony Walsham*

(*&(*^(!$){%)((*&^[email protected]*&^(%$(%!!!!!!!


----------

